# Spitter HOW-TO---> where?



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I know this comes up a couple (lol...zillion) times a year but I can not find a simple how-to or diagram or pictures. I've tried the "T" to siphon water out but it simply blows air into the tank of water.

I'm using a washing machine valve....please help this poor soul...I've done a search everywhere.:googly: 

I've tried to examine the photos for Procrastinors "BEAUTIFUL" spider...but I'm stumped.

THanks in advance.

Dennis:jol:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The way I made a coarse sprayer to do blood spatter/spray in a couple videos was by splitting the compressed air. I had a plastic hudson sprayer (with a side port that you could put an air line to), and took the trigger grip off so it was just an open tube leading out. Incoming air would go into the side fitting, and the pressure forces liquid up the tube and out. Left alone, that will give you a squirt of liquid (instead of a fine spray, since I took off the sprayer end). For splattery spray, you want the liquid to be forced through a side-connection into a slightly wider tube (the "carbeurator") that has the other branch of the compressed air blowing through it. Put separate control valves on each branch of compressed air (the one blowing directly through and the one going to the liquid supply; you'll need to adjust the two branches until you get the spray you like). The wider the carbeurator tube, the coarser and splashier the stuff coming out will be. If it's too wide, the air won't have enough pressure to really blow it out any distance.

If a little finer spray or a jet is fine by you, just leave the sprayer handle on the hudson sprayer, run your air pressure to the tank, set the sprayer valve on coarse spray/stream, tape the trigger down to "on" and forget about the carbeurator thing. Though I prefer my way because I'm paranoid about the spray tip flying off under pressure. Not that it would, but I'm skittish that way.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Pictures? Is a hudson sprayer like a lawn bottle/bug sprayer?

Thanks for the info...

Dennis


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Make sure the water pick-up tube follows slightly down the direction of the discharge nozzle. This works, but set-up tweaks are required.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

dacostasr said:


> Pictures? Is a hudson sprayer like a lawn bottle/bug sprayer?
> 
> Thanks for the info...
> 
> Dennis


Yeah... otherwise called a garden sprayer, pump sprayer, etc.

The simplest/cheapest ones just have the pump handle (like a tire pump) that pumps up the air pressure in the bottle. As they go up in price range, some of them have a little side valve that you can connect a pressure hose to. Any pressurizable (sp?) container with an air input and a tube for liquid output will work. I don't have any pics of the old tank sprayer I described but I'll get a picture of a different blood squirter I made to show you the principle.

From the picture, procrastinator is using a different system... more of a venturi-type siphon, like paint sprayers use. I had specific needs for mine, his may be what you're looking for and simpler to make.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

I haven't got around to testing this for myself, but I hear an Automotive paint sprayer or Air Brush works to get the "fine" mist" spray.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

THat might be a plan....Harbor Freight...$3.00


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Dennis,

I also tried the T siphon method with similar and comical results. If you put a small check valve in the line that goes into the water, it will work. It has to be a weak valve. This makes for a great mixture of air and water. I did have a problem with the water continuing to run because a siphon was created so I placed an additional solenoid valve in the water line. 
I used this on my animated plant monsters. I had a similar setup for a spraying toilet effect but instead of a check valve, I used a "Siphon valve" I found on Ebay. I don't know if this is any different than a check valve.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

You don't want to set it up as a "TEE", you want to insert the small water hose into the air hose about an inch or 2, routed towards the direction of discharge.
As the air rushes by, it DO NOT blow down the water tube, instead it creates a small vacuum that will pull the water up. You will only have a siphon problem if your tank is placed to high. Also do not try to focus or restrict the out put nozzle! This design must not have a nozzle, just the hose.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

the_PROCRASTINATOR said:


> you want to insert the small water hose into the air hose about an inch or 2, routed towards the direction of discharge.


By any chance do you have a picture we can view PROCRASTINATOR?


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

This is what I am thinking, but you will need to push the water pick-up in slightly more.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Procrastinator...Thanks for the diagram and info. I'll be testing it out tomorrow. It all makes sense...now.

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Doesn't a good diagram say it all!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

does the water tank need to be sealed I've tried all sorts of ways but I have had know luck...but I think this could be the way to go great Diagram Procrastinator a pic is always better then words...


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

No, sealing the water tank would be a bad thing. The flow of air by the water tube is similar to drinking a soda though a straw.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Well Procrastinator I tried and tried your set-up and could not get it to work lol I guess I'm missing somthing I did come up with somthing that worked but it acted like a siphon and just pours out after I blast it but it fire's at 25psi real nice...here's a vid maby U guys can tell me what I'm doing wrong and I can fix this...water spiter test#1 video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/june15thand16th064


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think you need to hook this up to a pressured water source on a solenoid that fires at the same time. You'll just have to set the amount of pressure you want from the water source.
But looks like a good start.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Two problems in you video.
1. Get rid of the TEE. You must run the water line into the air tube at least one inch.
2. Take the cap off the water bottle. You are building pressure in the bottle.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I tried and tired lol still know luck!!!I did what U said and even changed the bottle to a bowl...should the water hose be straight???I stuck on this one but all get it lol...


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

FE on the money NT. This is basically what I used on my squirting outhouse.
http://www.twisteddementia.com/Video/TwistedDementia 2006 Squirting OutHouse Highlights.wmv


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

WOW a straight shot of water.
I would love to do that, but I am worried about that one person that gets mad.

Northern Touch,
I Fd' up...
The diagram (Like me) is flawed.
Here is the new sketch...









Also I made a quick video this morning that should take care of most questions.
SPITTER :: Water Spitter video video by the_PROCRASTINATOR - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid68.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid68.photobucket.com/albums/i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/PICTURES/SPITTER/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/PICTURES/SPITTER/WATERSPITTERrev-B
FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT ARE OUT THERE WORKING ON YOUR PROJECTS ALREADY... GOOD JOB!!!

BTW,
I got an Electronics Learning Lab from Radio Shack, so look forward to DIY Halloween electronics in the future from Village Haunt.

Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Village haunt, I finally follow that. it's like an airbrush concept.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

yup I think I got it, Now down to the lab lol....but I'm going to try this right now, 1 Question dose it matter the type of hose?


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

just went and tried it with the new set-up and worked petty good...going outside to do a few more tests and play with some diff. length's all post a vid and pic's later...


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Hose type should not matter, but diameter and length will.
Good Luck,
VH


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

the_PROCRASTINATOR said:


> WOW a straight shot of water.
> I would love to do that, but I am worried about that one person that gets mad.


Actually the people loved the spray, they would go get more people to go back through the Haunt to share the experiance they did, it was funny because TOT's were asking us "is this is the place you get pee'd on". I think it helped that we have the only large Yard Haunt in the sub, so people we're thankful for a free Haunted House.

As far as someone getting mad, we wrote on the rules board and we had the actor at the entrance warn everyone that it was a interactive Haunt and they may get sprayed or bumped by props, turned out real well!

PROCRASTINATOR, if you get the chance you should definatly try a short full squirt, not directly to the face area but at an arch at low pressure. If you see in the '06 outhouse highlights video, a lot of the people had to pause from that extra violation feeling because they felt the dose water still on them, it was halarious! I know you'd get a big kick out of it, I sure did LOL.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

hey TD didn't U just hook up to the house hose then to the solenoid, then to your toilet prop??


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

well I got some vid of my tests and I think I like it, and i think it will work for what I want to use it for...I guess all have to start the rebuild I really wanted it too spit and have a pop-up, but I think I'm going to turn this prop into a 2 for 1 scare lol...well here's the vids let me know what U think and thankz for all the help on this one Procrastinator with-out that diagram I would have been stuck...








here's a pic of the new set-up...








I also added a plastic skull thought it looked better for a visuals
heres the vids...
watter spitter test#3 video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/waterspitter008
water spitter test#4 video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/waterspitter010


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice job Northern. I actually like the skull spitting. It's a nice touch!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice job. But you don't want to color your water. It is not a detail people will notice, except for the pink stains on the costume.
The spitter will work fine with a pop-up. Experiment with your hose length, as you find that the spitter can work quite a distance from the water tank.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

no no I have been hauting for 7 years I know what color will do lol... learned the hard way lol...But 1 thing that I do notice if U incress the hose legnth u have to up the psi as well but I love the effect...


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Northern Touch said:


> hey TD didn't U just hook up to the house hose then to the solenoid, then to your toilet prop??


YES. I have a design so you can get a mist _effect_ from it by adding a peice of PVC and a peice of window screen at the end, If your interested let me know and I'll post it.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah T.D I would like to see it because I have a extra washing mach. valve and the main enterence I have the tap's for outside right there so maby I can add that mist effect to my new fof blowing skull that I'm building...I have some ideas for my cue line to make more entertaining and I think this could be a great effect... How high of a mist can u get with your set-up?


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Procrastinator...you are the MAN!!

Thanks for the videos on how to....just what I needed.

Dennis


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

*Success*

WOOHOO! Made just like the diagram...stuck it in a skull...and hit the switch...misty spit!!

Using a washing machine valve.

THANKS!! FOR ALL THE INPUT!!

Dennis


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

hey T.D I was looking at your site but U have no how too's, but I just find those vid's of your spitter hilarious...

I was playing around some more and I think I came up with my final design, I added a large water bottle and a longer hose to the water supply I also uped the PSI to between 50/60 psi I still want to add a screen to the endof the hose to see if all get the same or better mist effect I just waiting to see how T.D set his up....
Here's a few pics a vid with the new set-up...
















final set-up 50/60psi video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/waterpark038


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Have you tried extending the output nozzle hose about 6 more inches. This may cause the water to break apart better as the air hits it.
LOOKS GOOD!
Your video is making me think of a combo misting setup.
One that would use both solenoids, a water hose and eliminate the tank.
VH's Tankless water spitter....
OK maybe I should start building and stop yaking.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

ya that's somthing like what TwistedDementia did with his outhouse prop...I love his set-up... I want to maby, change my toilet prop to a set-up simular
to T.D's but only more along a prison stall theam to go with the rest of the haunt...


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Hey NT! I didn't for get ya, I'm looking for that setup for the cheap-o sprayer for your other washer valve, as soon as I find it I'll get it to you.


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry for the late entry here but I am new to the site. Fantastic topic!!

I am looking to create a SCREEN of MIST over an outdoor cemetary to project a floating head hologram (about 3ft round) on with an LCD Projector.

Does anyone know if I could use the diagram specs in this post but alter the output hose and replace with a professional misting kit such as 
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...com2froogle-_-product_feed-_-D26X-_-100485920

This would alleviate the need for 700 ft of garden hose, as my cemetary is 700ft in the middle of nowhere. I can get power at the site as well as a 5 gal jug of water but a direct water source would be difficult

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the effect I am looking for

http://www.artnet.com/Magazine/people/barone/Images/barone11-30-14s.jpg


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I have no idea....but that is really cool.

Dennis


----------

